# Beta Breeding For First Timers! Need Guidance



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

I Am A First Time Soon To B Breeder! Im Scared That My Male Will Kill Her Or They Hate Each Other Or He Cant Fertile Them Or She Wont Give Eggs! HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Well I understand being nervous. I suggest you read up on the breeding process as much as possible. You have to understand they do not and will not hate each other but it may seem that way. Proper conditioning is key so take your time with the female, she has to be ready and in the mood. She should have vertical bars on her body when ready. Have all the supplies ready at hand. Do not be afraid to remove the female and try later. There will often be chasing , nipping, flaring it is a normal part of the process. Do not be afraid but be very well educated on the subject. There are members here that can answer specific questions you may have. Best of luck, 99% of the time the fish will be fine if conditioned well and you keep an eye on them. Bettas are pretty scrappy lil fish by nature.


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks! My Fish, Vt Male Swimmy, Has Vertical Lines On Him! What Does That Mean?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hmm. Do you have a pic and were they there before you started conditioning. Males usually get brighter colors and flare show off to the female while getting conditioned.


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

I Dont Have The Female Yet. She Is Coming Next Week! But I Will Try To Get You A Picture! He Swims And Hides And Looks Good!


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

I Have A Picture Of Him On Here! I Think Its Just Genetic! We Have Aquarium Salt And Chloride Tabs For Bettas. Should I Start Using Those?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah if he is a male it wouldn't be breeding stripes and females usually get the vertical stripes only when in the presence of a male. Do not over use the Aq salt. not usually necessary unless treating a problem. Make sure you have a conditioner like Prime. If your tank isnt cycled a product like Stability can help too. When you get your female do not put her in with the male right away, it will take about 2 weeks to condition them properly. Frequent small water changes and live plants are your friend. Some pairs of bettas never work out.


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

He's Not In A Tank. More Like A Bowl!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You will need many jars a ten gallon actual tanks for conditioning live food and clients.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Research, especially normal expected pre-spawning and spawning behaviors-then start gathering supplies....Its also a good idea to practice culturing live foods to make sure you can and/or how you need to tweak things...

For first time breeders-I recommend the standard method to spawn and using live food for the fry to increase odds of success.

I also recommend that you cull the fry down to about 10-20 or less for your first time. A more manageable number of fry will be easier to care for and to find homes.

You can only read so much before you need to learn by doing. Lots and lots of different ways to spawn this species and it can be different from spawn to spawn-even with the same breeders.

Generally, spawning is fairly easy-its the rearing of the fry that can be a challenge sometimes. But a little homework and practice can go a long ways and increase your success.

What supplies do you have already.

Once you have read all the sticky post in the breeding section-ask questions on what you don't understand.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am very curous where you got your Bettas?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I definitely suggest getting the supplies before breeding  Trust me! If I had known i was going to have over 200 babies, I would have gotten tons of jars ahead of time. 

Try to get brine shrimp eggs first off. Any form of live foods is a must. I have seen first hand the difference between growth of a fry with no live foods, and fry with live foods. Live foods for the win!!

What tail types are you breeding? What is your goal? Are you breeding for experience, fun, money, etc? Make sure you can sell/give away your babies


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

SFB Brine shrimp are smaller so you should start with them but Micro worms are a really good food too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Sena.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

SFB Brine Shrimp are Best for Fry.


----------

